# It's Time



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, thanks to all you Turners and the beautiful projects you've posted I've got the bug!

I want to get started turning in the worst way.

What I'm interested in turning for the time being are small items like mortar and pestle:









Small bowls and cylindrical boxes etc.

Any furniture legs I might turn wouldn't exceed 36" in length

My shop is a two-car garage that is already crowded with equipment so I was thinking of buying a small lathe that I could clamp to my workbench when in use and store out of the way when not.

Can you recommend a lathe that would meet these requirements?

Also, what would be a good starter set of tools to acquire?

Any suggestions on books or magazines for a turning noob?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

welcome to the money pit we call woodturning:yes::yes:
but its the most fun i have ever had in a woodshop
question how much money you wanna spend?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I want to spend as little as possible of course but I consider tools an investment so I want a quality lathe that is safe, reliable and made by a reputable company with a good warranty.

I want cutting tools that will hold an edge.

I expect that it will take me some time to acquire these things because of budget considerations but that's ok.

Edit: I don't have a clue as to what it will cost so I don't have a budget yet.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

woodcraft has the delta 46-460 for 699 this weekend and they are giving you a stand for free with it
there are a bunch of us that own them and love them
as far as tool it was suggested to me not to buy sets but buy good tools seperate that way you dont have things you dont need
my first good tool was a 1/2" bowl gouge by rober sorby and i live it
i have bought several more different tools since then


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gotta go over to moms and make her supper but I'll check out that lathe at Woodcraft later this eve.

Thank you Robert


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I just typed up a 3 paragraph reply and then something happened and I lost it all, lol. I'll try again but I'm gonna be brief this time.

I have the HF 5 speed mini and really like it for small items. It will be perfect for the things you mentioned but it is very limited in its ability and I think you'll find that you will outgrow it fairly quick. I know you just mentioned small items now but trust me you will eventually want to get into bowls, platters, HF's, etc. If you know you will never want to turn anything larger than you mention then this is a great lathe for that but like I said, I think you will want to go bigger.

I also highly reccomend the tool set from HF. Not the cheapest set they sell but the middle priced set. Its the same set sold at PSI under the Benjamins Best name. They are great tools and priced right. You dont want to get any expensive tools untill you learn to sharpen them. I have several more expensive tools now but use the HF tools regularly.

Next, you will need a sharpening system. If you dont keep your tools sharp you will get frusterated in a hurry, trust me. I have the WC slow speed grinder reccomended by many here and the wolverine sharpening jigs make sharpening a very simple, painless process. You can sharpen a gouge in seconds and get right back to your turning.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You can get a bench top lathe that you can add extension bed to if you want to turn longer pieces. That being said, here is what I learned from personal experience. You can turn everything on a large lathe that you can on a small lathe, but the opposite is not true. I started with a Midi lathe and quickly decided that for a majority of what I wanted to do, a large lathe was better, so now I have both. I have a General International Maxi lathe that is the bench top. Can turn up to a 10" (I think) diameter bowl, but that is really taxing it's motor and it want's to walk when not in balance (not bolted to the bench top). I also have a Jet 1642 and this lathe does all I want and more. I know it's a huge investment, but I don't regret it for a second.

As for tools, avoid sets. They tend to have profiles, sizes, and tools that you won't neccesarily use/prefer. Here is a great guide put together by the folks at Craft Supplies USA (great people and company btw).

Don't forget a grinder and sharpening system. Slow speed 8" is the way to go for many. I also prefer the Wolverine sharpening system with the Vari-gring jig by Oneway. Very simple to use and gives consistent profile every time (trust me on this, you'll want something like this).

Lastly, a good chuck. I prefer Oneway Talon's. With different inserts they'll fit both my lathes (although all I use the small one for these days is as a dedicated bottle stopper lathe). Nova makes a good chuck as does Vicmarc, mostly a matter of preference.

And most importantly, a good face shield!

Like Robert said, welcome to the financial black hole known as woodturning.

Any other questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> woodcraft has the delta 46-460 for 699 this weekend and they are giving you a stand for free with it
> there are a bunch of us that own them and love them
> as far as tool it was suggested to me not to buy sets but buy good tools seperate that way you dont have things you dont need
> my first good tool was a 1/2" bowl gouge by rober sorby and i live it
> i have bought several more different tools since then


 Saw that in the ad today. Thats a killer deal!! It also comes with a 20% off discount for the EWT tools.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> It also comes with a 20% off discount for the EWT tools.


 or buy one from our fellow wood turners for 1/4 the price


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Exactly!! Thats what I did, in fact, I got 2 of em!! I would be on my way to WC to pick up a new 46-460 this weekend but I just picked my truck up from the transmission shop today so now I'm broke. I knew better than to buy a stupid Dodge too.:furious:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> or buy one from our fellow wood turners for 1/4 the price


I may have another giveaway in couple weeks... 

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Get the delta 46-460 if you can afford it, I'm saving up for one, but might be a while....

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Heard lots of good things about the Delta midi.....From the research I did, I'd get the Nova if I could but my research also told me I don't have $1299 to spend on a lathe. 

I'm pretty happy with my Rikon 10-70....its a little bigger and runs great but it was used so it has a few minor issues. New they run $400ish I think. 

I had the HF 5 speed for 10 days until I broke it. Until it died, it did most of what the Rikon does with a few features missing. I got my money back because I had found the Rikon but I wouldn't say it was a bad lathe, really. /shrug....aside from the fact I broke it. (IE, the motor wouldn't come on. Checked every connection I could get to without disassembling the motor its self. The way it happened leads me to believe it didn't over heat, just shook something loose on the inside.)


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

You might look on Craigs List or ebay/other in your area. Seems like there is a moderately steady supply of lathes new and old near me.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I checked out the Delta and it looks nice. Good deal with the stand but I just don't have the floor space.

I have to be able to clamp it to my bench. Considering this I realized that in doing so I might not have the lathe at the optimum working height (I'm 6'-1", my bench is 35 3/4" high).

I checked the Rikon site for the 1070 but couldn't find it. 

http://www.rikontools.com/products_lathes.htm

Am I missing something? 

Ah yes, sharpening. Good point.

I don't know what my malfunction is but I haven't even been able to put a decent edge on my kitchen knives much less my chisels and I have several estate sale hand planes that are just begging for some TLC.

I've been looking at the WorkSharp 3000 for planes and chisels but seems that the low speed grinder mentioned above along with the sharpening jigs would be the way to go for turning tools. 

Also, while looking at the specs for the Delta Midi I saw a lot of terminology that that I'm unfamiliar with so I'm going online to see if I can find some sort of Wood turners Glossary.

Face shield? Absolutely. I have one I bought at HF but its cloudy and I don't use it. Any recommendations?

Do any of you use any other types of protection for throat, chest, belly and south of the border?

It appears I have a lot of research to do before I make any purchases.

I know I can rely on you folks as questions come up and I really appreciate that.

I'll be following this thread closely as well as others in this section so if any other suggestions or recommendations come to mind please post them.

Thanks guys,


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.woodturningvideosplus.com/woodturning-glossary.html


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I have the delta and for the money you get a larger motor then most if not all midi's. You get a larger swing electronic variable speed motor and a 5 year warranty. The bed extension would allow for longer things but in all reality I doubt they have a better midi lathe on the market. If you ave to move up to full size lathe you can throw the budget out the window.

Just my .02


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

As to floor space, that Delta could be mounted on your bench. Tell 'em you don't need the stand and see if they'll throw something else in instead (My local Woodcraft is great about things like that).

As to height, my small lathe sits on my bench and is not the correct height, so I just made a plywood and 2x4 platform to stand on that I slide out of the way when I'm not using that lathe. Just remember some no skid tape, those wood shavings get slippery at times.

As to terminology, post away. We'll answer those questions for you.

As to face shield, try this one. http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...y_Supplies___Bubble_Visor___bubble_visor?Args=
This is what I used to until I bought my Trend http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...pplies___Trend_Airshield_Pro___trend_pro?Args=
now this is all I use. As for neck, chest and jewels; when you're turning, you are usually looking down a bit which mostly takes the throat out of play as a target. As for chest and jewels, on larger pieces, you should be standing out of the line of fire so not really an issue.

As to sharpening, I've not used a Worksharp but every turner that I've learned from or taken a class from ALL recommend a slow speed grinder and the Wolverine system. Trust me, you'll be very happy with this system. One problem for beginning turners is getting the muscle memory developed for keeping the bevel rubbing. This is even harder if your grind is not consistent.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I'm only one step ahead having just acquired a used lathe for the same reasons (these guys make it look so dang fun...) I got to try out the Rikon and it's a very nice solid lathe for the money. You can get it for around $379. The Delta has more power and a couple other features but it's more money. Depends on budget. 

I have the Worksharp 3000 but after lots of thinking and research I'm saving up for the Wolverine jig. I only have a 6" slow speed grinder but that will have to do for now. 

Enjoy picking out your new toys!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Oh, and it's the Rikon 70-100


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

The Delta is a very good lathe but a little overpriced in my opinion at close to $700.
The Delta has ½” greater swing than the following two and it is 8 amp (per the AAW website) so it is about 3/4hp continuous and spec’s list 1 hp MAX but that can’t be achieved for very long at all. IMHO ¾ is fine and dandy on a mini.
The Rikon 70-050 is 6.6 amps so the Delta is about 20% more powerful. Other specs are almost the same. Currently on sale at Highland for $250. Normally $429 and that is the price Amazon shows now.
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/search.aspx?find=rikon+70-050
Nova Comet (I just purchased one for my daughter). Their limited offer is $420 at Amazon or from the Teknatool service center both with the free coupler. The Comet is 550 watts or ¾ hp. (Ok, for the picky it is only .74 Hp 550/746). Motor is PMDC for increased torque.
If the Delta warranty covers the motor for five years it is a better warranty. The motor on the Nova and I think the Rikon are under warranty for one year.
Speeds: All three use electronic speed control with a three pulley setting. Over all speeds are about 250 – 4000 but depending on pulley size exact speeds vary a little.
One may have 250-800 on the low pulley and another 250-750. Not enough to worry about in my opinion.
I chose the Nova because I was able to pick it up on the bay for $300. Some lucky turner picked up one from the same seller (minus tool rest & centers) for $102.50 last night.
If the Comet had not turned up I would have jumped on the Rikon while it is on sale.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Oh, and it's the Rikon 70-100


lol, yeah...I don't know my own lathe...I went to the Delta parts outlet and they asked me which band saw I needed parts for....ummm....the big one? 14"? I dunno.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

NCPaladin said:


> The Delta is a very good lathe but a little overpriced in my opinion at close to $700.
> The Delta has ½” greater swing than the following two and it is 8 amp (per the AAW website) so it is about 3/4hp continuous and spec’s list 1 hp MAX but that can’t be achieved for very long at all. IMHO ¾ is fine and dandy on a mini.
> The Rikon 70-050 is 6.6 amps so the Delta is about 20% more powerful. Other specs are almost the same. Currently on sale at Highland for $250. Normally $429 and that is the price Amazon shows now.
> http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/search.aspx?find=rikon+70-050
> ...


Good info! The Nova looks interesting too and has some nice accessories. The Rikon 70-050 has some VS capability while the 70-100 is belts. I'm not sure what other differences they have but the 100 is a bit more expensive. Penn State Industries also has a mini lathe that is supposed to be pretty good for the money and a little cheaper. Nice to have choices.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

NCPaladin said:


> The Delta is a very good lathe but a little overpriced in my opinion at close to $700.
> The Delta has ½” greater swing than the following two and it is 8 amp (per the AAW website) so it is about 3/4hp continuous and spec’s list 1 hp MAX but that can’t be achieved for very long at all. IMHO ¾ is fine and dandy on a mini.
> The Rikon 70-050 is 6.6 amps so the Delta is about 20% more powerful. Other specs are almost the same. Currently on sale at Highland for $250. Normally $429 and that is the price Amazon shows now.
> http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/search.aspx?find=rikon+70-050
> ...


I compared my Craftman (Rikon same same) to the Delta and the Delta was a beefier machine in size and weight. The belt and pully's were also better. The larger motor and reversible vs were pluses. I didn't honk I would like or use the reversible motor but it oes one in handy. 

The delta is 25 lbs heavier then the Rikon so it's quite a bit beefier 
72 -97 lbs weight is an important consideration because of vibration. If you turn bowls that extra .25-.50 hp will also make a difference.

The comet II only list the shipping weight of 80 lbs which is probably the same lathe weight as the Rikon at 72 lbs. they also don't list the amps and if it had a .25 hp more then the Rikon it should weigh more unless the bed is lighter. The tail stock on both look a lot lighter then the Delta maybe that is part of it but either way the Delta is substantially heavier, slightly larger swing, more hp and reversible motor.

Amazon has the Delta for $680 so a little cheaper then $700


Just my opinion


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Just one nit and to be clear on apples to apples comparison: According to their website the Rikon 70-050 is 68 lbs , and the Rikon 70-100 is 89 lbs.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi folks,

I'm still trying to digest all the great information you have offered so far and thank you again for your input.

I went garage-saleing today and made my first purchase.

Two gouges that have seen little or no use:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

And four tiny tools that I'm not sure what their intended purpose is.

Tiny turning tools for pens etc. or carving tools?









The coin in the pictures is a quarter.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Shop Dad said:


> Just one nit and to be clear on apples to apples comparison: According to their website the Rikon 70-050 is 68 lbs , and the Rikon 70-100 is 89 lbs.


While the 100 is closer in weight it's still a little lighter. 

Both use v belts where as the Delta uses a serpentine belt which is better for power transfer.

As mentioned the Delta motor is more like a 3/4 hp by amps. That's still 1/4 hp more and the electronic variable speed is a very big plus.

I think if the 70-050 has EVS but is lighter it still may be a better deal because you can always bolt it down to a nice heavy bench

I have the benefit of owning the Craftsman professional lathe that is basically the same as the Rikon 70-100. However I got rid of it for the Delta I have now. Personally I think it's worth the difference in price because you get all the extras in one, weight, hp, EVS, and serpentine belt but that could be different for others. 

.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

jharris2 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm still trying to digest all the great information you have offered so far and thank you again for your input.
> 
> ...





jharris2 said:


> And four tiny tools that I'm not sure what their intended purpose is.
> 
> Tiny turning tools for pens etc. or carving tools?
> 
> ...



Those will probably work fine. My only concern is I have never seen them with that short of a tool shaft. Especially those little ones. Maybe omeone else will know why or what they are for. I'm no tool expert for sure, at least not for this situation.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Those will probably work fine. My only concern is I have never seen them with that short of a tool shaft. Especially those little ones. Maybe omeone else will know why or what they are for. I'm no tool expert for sure, at least not for this situation.


Thanks RR,

Is your concern about the short tool shafts about safety?

Also great news! 

I was telling my next door neighbor John about my garage sale finds and he offered to let me use his lathe and tools indefinitely.

I haven't seen them yet but he's bringing it over about noon tomorrow.

I moved some non-essentials I've been storing in my shop to the shed out back to make room.

This will give me a chance to get my feet wet, figure out what I need/want and add to my savings account in preparation for my turning investment.

The only cost to me will be a good face shield and having his tools professionally sharpened before I return them.

As far as starter material goes I figure I can use some that I have around to start with.

Funny how things work out, or is it? 0 :<)

As far as the little tools goes, the more I think about it the more I think they're carving tools.

It seems that something that small wouldn't provide enough grip and leverage for safe turning.

Nomenclature question:

Does the term "swing" refer to the distance between chuck center and lathe bed ( max safe radius) or total diameter of turning stock?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Swing is the maximum diameter that will spin on the lathe. Some lathes have a gap between the head stock and the ways, the swing will usually mean what can turn in this gap - note that you will only be able to turn something shallow like a platter to that size.

those small tools are hand carving gouges, not for turning.

Sent using the Woodworking Talk app for Android phones


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

So your taking up carving also. Cool.:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

If it cuts wood I want it!

It's a communicable disease and we all have it.

WWing talk is as much a support group as it is a forum.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

jharris2 said:


> It's a communicable disease and we all have it.
> 
> WWing talk is as much a support group as it is a forum.


 yea earlier i couldnt get wwt to load on my computer and my heart started pounding
i was having DTs


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ahhhhhh!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

That's funny

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sometimes I crack me up.

Now to figure out how to make that my avatar.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


+ one


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:





rrbrown said:


> + one


+2 (and +3, my better half loves it too!)


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Never been a fan of needles so I prefer to snort mine ;-)


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Whoa dude... I think you've got something there. Phht cuh cough


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ghnut


----------



## DebsWorkshop (Aug 31, 2012)

*I love my General*

I see alot of posts here for the Delta midi-lathe which is a great lathe. I looked at that lathe when I was shopping but ending up buying my General lathe. http://www.general.ca/site_general/g_produits/lathe/25-200.html
The main reason was that you can turn out board on this lathe. If I recall correctly that wasn't an option at the time for the Delta. Regardless the General is a great lathe, solid, stable and backed by a great company and certainly worth taking a look at.
Sorry if I sound like I'm being paid to say that because I'm not. Just love my lathe!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

DebsWorkshop said:


> I see alot of posts here for the Delta midi-lathe which is a great lathe. I looked at that lathe when I was shopping but ending up buying my General lathe. http://www.general.ca/site_general/g_produits/lathe/25-200.html
> The main reason was that you can turn out board on this lathe. If I recall correctly that wasn't an option at the time for the Delta. Regardless the General is a great lathe, solid, stable and backed by a great company and certainly worth taking a look at.
> Sorry if I sound like I'm being paid to say that because I'm not. Just love my lathe!


Yes I think another of our Canadian members Kenbo recommended that one also.

Actually a little more expensive then the Delta but with the digital readout and pivoting head stock it would be worth it in my eyes. 

Hell I wish I had known about it when I bought my Delta because it would have been in the top two or sure.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Deb,

If I'm not mistaken I recall reading about your preference for outboard turning in your blog.

I'll definitely consider your suggestion before buying.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Today I finally found some time to do some turning. Nothing special but did I have blast.

A friend had given me a small blank so I cut the corners off it and mounted it. 

I had no plan and only and very little idea how to use the tools.

I wanted to do some semblance of a HF.

Alot of what I had seen in turning videos had soaked in.

I've heard the advice many times to always consider the physics and forces involved in woodworking.

So true especially if you're doing some thing new.

I took my time and managed to prevent an injury.

I had a couple of scares, one on the top lip (this piece is shorter than I had planned) and that little nipple that can develop in the bottom center of a vessel can be tricky if you try to remove it.

I should have always started my cut in that area and worked away from it.

After I was finished with the cutting I 100/150/220/400 and finished with 00/000 steel wool and mineral oil.

All in all I'm very pleased.


"The truth is more important than the facts"

Frank Lloyd Wright 


"Facts are the enemy of truth"

Don Quixote


----------

